# mini disc



## mr_d2254 (11. Dezember 2002)

wollt ma fragen ob wer weiss wo man so mini disc laufwerke kaufen kann... solche die schon in diverse moderne komplettpcs eingebaut sind.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Dezember 2002)

Sehr gute frage - wollte ich auch schon lange wissen 
AFAIK gibts die Dinger nur von Sony in Vaio PCs/Notebooks und leider nicht einzeln... das ganze schimpft sich NetMD soweit ich weis...

Ciao Andreas


----------



## the_great_rawuza (12. Dezember 2002)

*SUche selbst eins!*

Suche selbst so ein gerät, aber was ich gehört habe, sollen die ziemlich teuer sein!!!

Mit NedMD ist es , soweit ich weiß, möglich einen portable Recorder per USB mit den PC verbinden zu können und z.b.:mp3s oder waves auszutauschen!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Dezember 2002)

*Re: SUche selbst eins!*



> _Original geschrieben von the_great_rawuza _
> *Mit NedMD ist es , soweit ich weiß, möglich einen portable Recorder per USB mit den PC verbinden zu können und z.b.:mp3s oder waves auszutauschen! *



Stimmt - das sind u.a. die Eigenschaften der Tragbaren (Net)MD Player... 

Das Laufwerk von Sony heißt NetMD-Laufwerk    -   dämlicher Name   -   und ist afaik leider nicht seperat erhältlich 

ciao Andreas


----------



## mr_d2254 (12. Dezember 2002)

war heut bei Saturn und hab durch zufall das laufwerk gesehen... jedoch sah es nicht aus als obs intern war, weils keine löcher an der seite hatte und ziemlich lang war, aber komischerweise hatte es die gleiche grösse wie ein typisches laufwerk (ausser die länge)... naja auf jeden fall wars 280 EUR. Nunja, der Grund warum ich frage ist weil die mitgelieferte Software von den NetMD playern der letzte dreck ist vorallem wegen dem kopier schutz... desswegen suchte ich eine alternative mit der ich schnell mds brennen konnte... vielleicht reicht auch nur ne andere software sofern das möglich ist... weiss wer ob das geht?


----------



## znysk (12. Dezember 2002)

Also, dass es die NetMD player gibt wusst ich ja, aber von den laufwerken habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nichts gehört. Jetzt is genau der Zeitpunkt gekommen wo ich sagen würde WARTEN.
1. die werden billiger (schnell)
2. hoffe ich das man die MDlaufwerke bald als ersatz für Ziplaufwerke nutzen kann, und nicht "nur" als schnelle musik speicher geräte! weil: ca: 200-250 MB fassungsvermögen (nach der beschreibbaren Oberfläche proportional zu einer CD errechnet), Schneller, kleiner, und wesentlich billiger (1xZIP 250MB ca 9-10€ -- 5xMD 6-10€), vielseitiger--> dann als Datenspeicher, und musik medium
Grund: Funktionsweise einer Diskette, und Speicherfläche einer CD.

daraus folgt, auch weniger kosten als mp3Player pro bespielbare minute und genauso wenn nicht noch vielseitiger.

(vieleicht in Ferner Zukunft, wenn man denn daiese Technik weiter verfolgt (was mich persönlich freuen würde) haben wir MDVDs (müssten dann vollbeschrieben (4Seiten) ca 4-5GB haben) auf denen man dann sogar Filme speichern kann. oh schreck fern ist die Zukunft.)


Ich habe einen Sony MR-500 (glaube ich[oder MZ oder so]) mit optisch und analoger aufnahmefähigkeit. bis da irgend was vernünftiges auf dem Markt ist, werde ich erstmal keinen Finger rühren!


Das ist mein Kommentar zu der Materie
Fazit Warten ca.: 2-3 monate


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mr_d2254 _
> *Nunja, der Grund warum ich frage ist weil die mitgelieferte Software von den NetMD playern der letzte dreck ist vorallem wegen dem kopier schutz... desswegen suchte ich eine alternative mit der ich schnell mds brennen konnte... vielleicht reicht auch nur ne andere software sofern das möglich ist... weiss wer ob das geht? *



Also soweit ich informiert bin muss dir die Software von SonicStage reichen . Die Player werden nicht als Wechselmedien erkannt -> dann könnte man die Files einfach draufziehen. Der Transfer vom PC zum Player läuft über USB wobei die MD nicht mit MP3 Files beschrieben werden sondern mit eine MD-only (?) Format...

Ciao Andreas


----------



## propaganda X (13. Dezember 2002)

soweit ich weiss, sind interne laufwerke nicht erhältlich, und das mal wieder nicht, weil das nicht ginge oder nicht nachgefragt werden würde, sondern aus wiederum (veralteten) marktpolitischen gründen. md ist ein quasi sony-proprietäres format. denen gehört ganz nebenbei ein fetter kuchen vom musik-business. könnte sein, dass das damit zu tun hat, muss aber nicht. hat übrigens nichts zu tun mit verschwörungstheorie, eher mit der unbeweglichkeit grosser apparate. was mich noch nervt, das ich zwar digital daten von pc auf md bekomme, aber eben nicht umgekehrt (oder hab ich da was verpasst?).
meinen infos zufolge sind in usa md geräte mit deutlich strapazierfähigeren eingängen als kleine klinke erhältlich, aber weiss der teufel warum die hier nicht verkauft werden, da würden ziemlich viele (radio-)leute schlange stehen. ich fürchte nur, es wird sich nicht so schnell was dran ändern. dabei ist md so ein geiles (musik-)datenträgerformat...


----------



## znysk (13. Dezember 2002)

> dabei ist md so ein geiles (musik-)datenträgerformat...



volkommen meine Meinung.

Ein triftiger Grund, warum nicht mal Zweithersteller (wie bei Zip-Laufwerken NEC, Fuji...) so nen Ding bauen ist,es würde sich sicher nicht als einzelner Datenspeicher etablieren! (zu verbreitete Konkurrenz "ZIP")

und um auf die MDs Musik im "MD-Vormat" speichern zu können, müsste SONY die ATRAC-odecs (ATRAC(1ten MDs), ATRAC-mono, ATRAC2(LP2), ATRAC3(LP4) ) freigeben, was ein Leckerlie für alle Musikfreunde wäre! DENN: (Mathematik  )

```
beschreibbare CD-Fläche       beschreibbare MD-Fläche

        700MB				X MB
-------------------------  =  -----------------------------
(6*6*pi)-(2,3*2,3*pi) cm2     (3,1*3,1*pi)-(1,5*1,5*pi) cm2


         700 MB 			X MB
-------------------------  =  -----------------------------
   96,47831039 cm2               23,12212193 cm2


 700 MB * 23,12212193 cm2		X MB
-------------------------  =  -----------------------------
   96,47831039 cm2               	1


 	167 MB             =		X MB             MD Kapazität
```
auch wenn das meine obige Behauptung widerlegt(ist trotz alle dem noch genügend Speicher) lässt sich damit bei einer 80min MD im ATRAC3-format eine Bitrate von:

```
167MB
------      = 0,521875 MB/min (mp3 mit 128 Kbit/s = ca.: 1MB/min )
320min

ca 66Kbit/s bei gleicher bis noch besserer Quallität
```
errechnen


Da Sony die Codecs nie freigeben wird, können wir auf solche Laufwerke sicher vergeblich warten!
Grund: Sony utzt diesen Codec als "Koppierschutz". In den USA sogar schon auf mp3player ähnlichen mini Playern mit chipspeicehr. (Digital rauf aber kein digital runter! :-()

Fazit:
Sony schöpft das Potential der MDs nicht aus, denn dieser Datenspeicher wird nicht zum vermehrten Musikraubkoppieren führen! (es ist jetzt schon einfach genug) (via Lan sind 120h Musik in 30-40min koppiert --> Selbsterfahrung)


-----------------
edit

vieleicht ist ja jemand so versiert, und bekommt aus einem der Programme, die bei den NetMd-Playern bei sind, den Codec raus, oder vergleicht den am USB-Port ausgehenden Datenstrom mit ner mp3-file.

oder werden die erst im Player codiert?
(Lösung: -Player auseinander nehmen und chips unter die "Lupe" nehmen  )


----------



## mr_d2254 (13. Dezember 2002)

jo, also ich hab heut den einen md player von sony gekauft MZ-N707 und ich muss sagen der is echt aller erste sahne, übertragung geht schnell mit USB 2.0, die verarbeitung des geräts ist sehr gut, ebenso die soundqualität... die mitgelieferte software ist kinderleicht zu bedienen und stürzt bei mir nie ab... mit diesem ein und aus checken kann man sehr gut leben... das teil is schön kleine... alles prima! Aber is halt 300 EUR... der MZ-N505 wäre die billigere alternative (230 EUR) aber mit kleinerem display und schäusslichem design...

Bei Amazon sind übrigens beide 20 EUR billiger... aber zurückgeben is nich so leicht... welches ich schon öfters mal mach


----------



## znysk (15. Dezember 2002)

jep, is ne schöne Sache *neid* (ich habe das Geld leider nich)
aber mit Daten speichern is nich oder? Das wäre ja das "i-Tüpfelchen"!
kannst du mir mal nen kurzen Geschwindigkeitsbericht geben? nur rein interesse halber (ich rechne gerne ;-) )


----------



## mr_d2254 (15. Dezember 2002)

Ja also der Kopierschutz ist eigendlich kein Problem (mehr), ausserdem denk ich es wird bald cracks dafür geben (oder so)... die CD zu brennen ist nicht besonders schwer, die software stürzt auch nie ab...

Zur Geschwindigkeit war ich anfangs ein bisschen entäuscht, da sony mit 32x brennen geworben hat, aber irgendwie ganz versteck steht dann nur bei LP4 welches die schlechteste Qualität ist mit der du brennen kannst... LP2 wäre dann darunter... hört sich eigendlich noch ganz akzeptabel an mit 16x und dann kommt das beste, welches ich auch vorziehe, Stereo, welches nur 4x brennt. Trotzdem ist es auf jeden fall besser als die lieder einzeln aufnehmen, man kann sich ne liste erstellen und das Programm kann sogar im Hintergrund alle lieder in das Sony format konvertieren und dann auf cd brennen... naja kommt drauf an wie leistungsfähig dein computer ist...

is eigendlich ganz cool... ich bin zufrieden


----------



## the_great_rawuza (16. Dezember 2002)

*Stimmt!!!*

@znysk
Sony sollte, die MiniDiscMarkt mehr ausschöpfen!!! Es wäre schon toll, wenn die MDs die Zips oder noch besser die alten Floppys ablösen würden!!! Floppies sind der größte Dreck, aber am meisten verbreitet!! Wer fängt schon was mit 1.44 MB an???


----------



## terrorkind (8. Dezember 2003)

ich habe nen MZ-N510 und bin eigentlich ziemlich gefrustet...
Irgendwie wollte das Ding mit meiner Musik nicht funktionieren.

Erster Schritt war dass ich mir den RealPlayer runtergeladen habe, weil der auch das Übertragen auf MDs kann.
Das Nette an der Sache ist, dass meine mitgelieferte Software sich mittlerweile nicht mehr installieren lässt, warum auch immer.

Naja, der Realplayer wollte irgendwann auch keine MP3s mehr konvertieren, also habe ich wieder gesucht, und die bis jetzt beste Methode ist, sich das ursprünglich mit der amerikanischen Version ausgelieferte Programm runterzuladen (Net MD SimpleBurner) und ein Programm mit dem Images erstellen kann. Dann die Images erstellen, mit der Musik die euch gefällt, die Images Mounten, und denne SimpleBurner Starten.

Mit dem Prog könnt ihr dann die "CDs" die keine sind auf den MD kopieren, was bei mir bis jetzt ganz gut geklappt hat.

Für alle die ähnliche Fehler hatten, mein Realplayer hat ohne ordentliche Fehlermeldung einfach gesagt, Realplayer hat Fehler verursacht, und hat sich beendet, damit wars das...

Auf ne MD passen übrigens knapp 180 MB! :twisted: eigentlich ne geniale Speichereinheit


----------



## znysk (11. Dezember 2003)

Ja ja... träum.
Ich hätte am liebsten nen "mp3 player", der MD's als speichereinheit hat, und nen MD Brenner für den Computer
*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*träum*
Toll qärs. Das mit den 180 MB konnte ich ja net wissen, ich habe einfach nur die Flächen verglichen.
Denn ich hab ja nur den SONY MZ-R500 Aber der  dafür schon lange einwandfrei.


----------

